# Type II Diabetes with ketoacidoses



## avon4117 (Aug 13, 2016)

there is a code for type I diabetes but not type II...i wanted to use E11.69 and E13.10...but im not sure


----------



## JMarieBrandt (Aug 14, 2016)

Coding Clinic instructs to use only E13.10:

Question:

What is the correct code assignment for type 2 diabetes mellitus with diabetic ketoacidosis?

Answer:

Assign code E13.10, Other specified diabetes mellitus with ketoacidosis without coma, for a patient with type 2 diabetes with ketoacidosis. Given the less than perfect limited choices, it was felt that it would be clinically important to identify the fact that the patient has ketoacidosis. The National Center for Health Statistics (NCHS), who has oversight for volumes I and II of ICD-10-CM, has agreed to consider a future ICD-10-CM Coordination and Maintenance Committee meeting proposal.


----------



## avon4117 (Aug 14, 2016)

JMarieBrandt said:


> Coding Clinic instructs to use only E13.10:
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...



thank you so much..hopefully we will see a change with the 2017 ICD 10 coding.


----------



## kathysimons (Oct 10, 2016)

*DM II w/ketoacidosis*

E13.10 please note: Type I exclude "type 2 diabetes mellitus E11.-)".  Other specified diabetes refers to genetic beta-cell defects, genetic insulin defects, postpancreatectomy, etc.  DM II is NOT an "other" DM.   There is no instruction anywhere in the ICD-10 that I have found that instructs us to use an E13 code when the E13 code specifically notes DM II as a Type I exclude.  Could someone please explain why we are not using E11.69 & e87.2 as we did last year?  I'm having a difficult time explaining this to physicians.  Thanks!


----------



## Michele Price (Dec 21, 2016)

kathysimons said:


> E13.10 please note: Type I exclude "type 2 diabetes mellitus E11.-)".  Other specified diabetes refers to genetic beta-cell defects, genetic insulin defects, postpancreatectomy, etc.  DM II is NOT an "other" DM.   There is no instruction anywhere in the ICD-10 that I have found that instructs us to use an E13 code when the E13 code specifically notes DM II as a Type I exclude.  Could someone please explain why we are not using E11.69 & e87.2 as we did last year?  I'm having a difficult time explaining this to physicians.  Thanks!



I would like to know as well? Seems strange to code E13.10 just because they have Ketoacidosis and then on other visits code them as type II? Does anyone know how to code LADA or DM type 1.5?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 21, 2016)

Michele Price said:


> I would like to know as well? Seems strange to code E13.10 just because they have Ketoacidosis and then on other visits code them as type II? Does anyone know how to code LADA or DM type 1.5?



I too read where you use the E13.10 for type 2 with ketoacidosis and wondered why.  I would use the E11.69 code since there is no official instruction to use the E13.10.  LADA is coded as type 1.  If you look under the E13 category it states under the excludes 1 note to code diabetes due to autoimmune disease as type 1.  LADA is adult onset diabetes due to autoimmune disease.


----------



## tayla.kunis@alleviant.com (Feb 15, 2017)

E13.10 is correct per page 17 of Healthcare Business Monthly, August 2016:

"A patient with type 2 diabetes documented with diabetic
ketoacidosis (DKA) is reported with E13.10 Other specified
diabetes mellitus with ketoacidosis without coma. No code exists
for DKA with type 2 diabetes."


----------

